# Baby Bender at 4 months



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking fantstic!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW! He is AWESOME!!! What a cutie patootie, love, love, love his heel work.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Great work!! Bender is a smart and cute little guy!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

That is awesome! How are you teaching heel?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am totally jealous of the attention you are getting from him! Very impressive.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

You are doing great with him, and he is showing it!! Very cute!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

He is doing fantastic! Too cute as well!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am in love with that puppy! What a great job you guys are doing!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I am soooo jealous.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

he's so cute! I want a puppy. :slap:


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

He is heeling great and what a wonderful "go out". I hope some of his littermates went to show/hunt homes too.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's doing great! And what a cutie. I love the little "party" at the end when he's performed well. He's clearly pleased with himself.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

He is PERFECT!!! Looks like you are having soooo much fun! 

When are the other pups due to be entering the world?


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

Bender is such a cutie pie and your 4 month attention heeling is fabulous. I especially loved his go out and his happy happy happy attitude! Keep it up, another OTCH in the making there!


----------

